

Best programs to protect kids from porn /monitor on internet? - CamatHN

Alternatives to OpenDNS?
======
ChuckMcM
Talk to them about stuff before its a "thing." No matter what you do their
friend from school will have figured out how to get around the school firewall
and get to the "good" stuff on the Internet, and if you're kids haven't been
talked to about it yet they will be at the mercy of their friend describing
how they should interpret it.

You want them to recognize when predators try to create a chat session with
them, how their presence on the Internet is perceived by others, and some
basic eye opening about the wide variety of behaviors people get into once
they are adults (and mid teens). For my daughters we started talking about
this around the dinner table when they were about 10.

~~~
brudgers
The best benefit of having conversations upfront is that there is a sound
first response - another conversation - when some undesirable behavior
happens...whether it's one that was discussed specifically or not.

------
zer00eyz
If your on a mac, a lot of what you would want to see works OOTB with no fancy
solution.

If your not on a mac your going to want more than openDNS, more along the
lines of a full fledged proxy.

Take the first few opportunities to educate and let them go figure things out
for themselves. You will both be happier with the approach... If you create
limits they are going to figure out how to get around them (friends,
starubucks, neighbors wifi).

------
drallison
[http://www.websafety.com](http://www.websafety.com) offers a monitoring
solution which informs parents of suspicious activities.

------
debacle
An ad blocker is important. I'm not a fan of ad blockers in general, but there
are so many awful ads out there that young children definitely need them.

------
motyar
Adblockers on browsers can help a bit.

